# fat tailed gerbils (duprasi) HELP!



## megsy (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey guys,

well basically me and my daughter had the day of yesterday so thought we’d pop down to Melton Mowbray and have a look around. When we got there we didn’t realise the animal auctions was on, so we went to have a look at the birds/rodents part and there were two cages one had two dwarf hamsters in and the other appeared to have nothing anyway when the time came I was outbid for the hamsters so I thought what the hell I’ll bid for the other cage instead and Woo I won it. Anyway whilst taking it to the car some of the newspaper started to move and a skinny ill looking duprasi appeared, when we got home we took him to the vets and they’ve basically said he just needs fattening up otherwise he’s fine, but the problem is he isn’t taking to his food so I wondered if there was any owners out there who could offer me any advice? Best habitat etc.
I’ve got him in a 3 foot tank with newspaper and soft bedding as the base and chinchilla sand in a little box so he can clean his coat, as well as lots of hides etc. So I was just wondering how I could fatten him up and make his environment the best as possible.
I’m so happy with him or her and (s)he does seem to be friendly and super cute. :flrt:

Thanks in advance everyone! J


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

megsy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> well basically me and my daughter had the day of yesterday so thought we’d pop down to Melton Mowbray and have a look around. When we got there we didn’t realise the animal auctions was on, so we went to have a look at the birds/rodents part and there were two cages one had two dwarf hamsters in and the other appeared to have nothing anyway when the time came I was outbid for the hamsters so I thought what the hell I’ll bid for the other cage instead and Woo I won it. Anyway whilst taking it to the car some of the newspaper started to move and a skinny ill looking duprasi appeared, when we got home we took him to the vets and they’ve basically said he just needs fattening up otherwise he’s fine, but the problem is he isn’t taking to his food so I wondered if there was any owners out there who could offer me any advice? Best habitat etc.
> I’ve got him in a 3 foot tank with newspaper and soft bedding as the base and chinchilla sand in a little box so he can clean his coat, as well as lots of hides etc. So I was just wondering how I could fatten him up and make his environment the best as possible.
> ...


 
Mine will kill for live mealworms(very fattening) have you tried this poor little dup on them? 

ETA Your set up sounds fine


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

A said above, most Dup's would only eat inverts if they had the choice. However, my litle guy just insn't interested eating then. So if your Dup's the same as mine, try him/her with various seeds.


----------



## megsy (Mar 20, 2012)

Shell195 said:


> Mine will kill for live mealworms(very fattening) have you tried this poor little dup on them?
> 
> ETA Your set up sounds fine


I've tried him on waxworms and he doesn't seem that interested, he'll sniff them try it a little then run off.


----------



## megsy (Mar 20, 2012)

UrolithicTitan said:


> A said above, most Dup's would only eat inverts if they had the choice. However, my litle guy just insn't interested eating then. So if your Dup's the same as mine, try him/her with various seeds.


I've tried him on gerbil mix, mixed with brown linseed, and a few bits of fruit.
But, I’ve got a bigger problem he isn't taking water if a little droplet even touches his nose he freaks out runs around squeaking?!
Help please, I just want to help this little guy.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Is he actually eating anything? Just wondering if he needs a vet check.
Mine get a basic gerbil mix with added seeds and grains, they do love a few live mealworms but refuse crickets and waxworms. Have you tried dried mealworms?


----------



## megsy (Mar 20, 2012)

He is eating, just not a lot. He's eating gerbil mix and bits of melon and other fruits.
I'll go out and get some mealworms (dried and living) in the next couple of hours, and try him on those.
The vet thinks he's improving (little by little) he just keeps telling me to persist with him as he's becoming more active and using he's using his sand bath more and more. So fingers crossed for the little guy.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

megsy said:


> He is eating, just not a lot. He's eating gerbil mix and bits of melon and other fruits.
> I'll go out and get some mealworms (dried and living) in the next couple of hours, and try him on those.
> The vet thinks he's improving (little by little) he just keeps telling me to persist with him as he's becoming more active and using he's using his sand bath more and more. So fingers crossed for the little guy.


It sounds very hopeful for him, fingers crossed. They are delightful little critters and make great pets but sadly Ive yet to have one live until they are 5  If your boy is eating melon he wont need much water as they drink very little anyway


----------



## duffey (Mar 1, 2012)

Fat tails - and many other gerbil species - obtain their liquid from food.

You could try carrot, sweet potato, cucumber, soft fruit - or as Shell 195 suggested. water melon or melon.

I never provide water bottles to any desert or dry country species - all liquid is via food. Much more natural - in fact when the original Mongolian Gerbils were introduced as lab animals, the original stock did not know what water was!


----------

